

Wearable Electronics Are Making a Statement - ptorrone
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/26/business/wearable-electronics-are-making-a-statement-novelties.html

======
bhousel
This is just another New York Times "bogus trend story". Why do people fall
for this stuff?

<https://www.google.com/search?q=bogus+trend+story>

------
jamesbritt
The article neglects to say that you can do this already with the Arduino
Lilypad; you don't need to wait until the Flora is released.

